# Looking for Ashtabula River Info



## rbfranklin

Looking for information regarding the Ashtabula River. How far upstream can steelhead travel? Someone told me that they are stopped by the ford on Hadlock road, is this true? Looks like some nice territory upstream of the ford, so any information would be appreciated. Tight lines!


----------



## bumpus

Yeah the Ford stops them. At one time the Ford was a hot spot to fish but it is now private property and can't be accessed


----------



## rbfranklin

bumpus said:


> Yeah the Ford stops them. At one time the Ford was a hot spot to fish but it is now private property and can't be accessed


Thank you for the rapid response. You saved me a lot of time looking for fish that aren't there!


----------



## bumpus

Indian trails has some good holes in it...a quick Google search can show you where it is


----------



## rbfranklin

bumpus said:


> Indian trails has some good holes in it...a quick Google search can show you where it is


Thanks bumpus will check it out. Conneaut still pretty high, was looking for some water flushable for this week.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

I don’t know the height of this particular Ford but They can get over waterfalls that are 7-8 foot high when the water is really high


----------



## bumpus

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> I don’t know the height of this particular Ford but They can get over waterfalls that are 7-8 foot high when the water is really high


From the water to the roadway on top of the Ford I'd say is maybe 7 foot there's a walkway people would stand on to fish that was maybe a 2 foot jump from the water. We used to fish it alot fish would regularly try to jump up to the road but would usually end up falling short. I caught one years ago out of there and tossed it on the high side of the Ford, I was kind of surprised within a minute or so it swam over and came back down through a tube they have for the river water to flow through.


----------



## Doboy

FWIW,,,, Fill out your profile page. Where-a-bouts you live, what you usually fish for & maybe where you like to fish.
You never know,,, if you 'match-up' with some of the guys on here,,,,, they just might show you,
'Where'.

Use the OGF 'search box',,, it's been said before.


----------



## Misdirection

Doboy said:


> FWIW,,,, Fill out your profile page. Where-a-bouts you live, what you usually fish for & maybe where you like to fish.
> You never know,,, if you 'match-up' with some of the guys on here,,,,, they just might show you,
> 'Where'.
> 
> Use the OGF 'search box',,, it's been said before.


Tinder for fishing? Left or right swipe!!! 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## TommyToTall

Okay. So the problem with the Ford is this: First off you can't fish there anymore. Secondly it's a two-step like falls. They can jump up and get to the flat part but then they are not able to get up the angle part to get up the face of the Dam. It's not just an angled slope like the typical face. Once the get on the flat spot...... They loose there steam to get up angle.


----------



## TommyToTall

Your best bet if you don't have permission for private property is..... Indian trails, tannery hill and by the hospital. Also there is a small creek that has opened up to the public called red Brook.. it's near the old Martinis restaurant


----------



## rbfranklin

Doboy said:


> FWIW,,,, Fill out your profile page. Where-a-bouts you live, what you usually fish for & maybe where you like to fish.
> You never know,,, if you 'match-up' with some of the guys on here,,,,, they just might show you,
> 'Where'.
> 
> Use the OGF 'search box',,, it's been said before.


Doboy, did as you suggested, thanks.


----------



## rbfranklin

TommyToTall said:


> Your best bet if you don't have permission for private property is..... Indian trails, tannery hill and by the hospital. Also there is a small creek that has opened up to the public called red Brook.. it's near the old Martinis restaurant


Have only parked at Cederquist Park and walked upstream 2 miles. Beautiful water, will explore the areas you have suggested. Thanks, I appreciate your post!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Goodluck


----------



## TommyToTall

Wow..... Heaven forbid.


----------



## rbfranklin

Well, in my defense, it is a public access park, not exactly a "secret spot" on private property. Have fished there twice, have yet to catch anything but a couple suckers. But get the point, will be careful in the future!


----------



## TommyToTall

Rbfranklin. I think he was referring that comment to me. I agree it's a public stream.


----------



## kingbaiter13

TommyToTall said:


> Your best bet if you don't have permission for private property is..... Indian trails, tannery hill and by the hospital. Also there is a small creek that has opened up to the public called red Brook.. it's near the old Martinis restaurant


Redbrook opened up to public fishing? I was told u had to pay a yearly fee to fish there. Is that false?


----------



## Longstick/chromer

kingbaiter13 said:


> Redbrook opened up to public fishing? I was told u had to pay a yearly fee to fish there. Is that false?


The marina isnt open to fishing.South of Lake road to Carpenter Road.


----------



## rbfranklin

Longstick/chromer said:


> The marina isnt open
> 
> 
> Longstick/chromer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The marina isnt open to fishing.South of Lake road to Carpenter Road.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, thanks. Today looked around Indian Trails Park, put in 5 miles, met some nice people and caught 5 fish. Not bad, beautiful park. Lots of ramps, but being a park you are probably not allowed to pick them.
Click to expand...


----------



## rbfranklin

Longstick/chromer said:


> The marina isnt open to fishing.South of Lake road to Carpenter Road.


Today I walked the upper end of the Indian Trails Park. Low and clear water, walked 5 miles, caught 5 fish. Not bad for the conditions. Also, lots of ramps in the park, but probably not allowed to pick them since it is a metropark.


----------



## steelheadBob

What's a steelhead???


----------



## GobyOneGnoby

What's a steelheadBob, lol?


----------



## steelheadBob

GobyOneGnoby said:


> What's a steelheadBob, lol?


lol yooooooooo Goby,,,, how ya been?


----------



## Ten Bears

Wow. Goby and SB. Hi from Man of Steel.


----------



## steelheadBob

Ten Bears said:


> Wow. Goby and SB. Hi from Man of Steel.


How ya been M.O.S????


----------



## GobyOneGnoby

Been good guys. Good to hear from you.


----------



## Ten Bears

steelheadBob said:


> How ya been M.O.S????


Been good. Waiting for the rivers to go down for smallie. You?


----------



## Crash3730

Anyone fishing the Ashtabula river recently? I've never been that far east. Anything I should know?


----------



## Eyes on te ice

Still super warm in the river, a lot of Quill backs and chubs still in there. Tried the mouth and light house on the kayak and I got noting but junk fish. I've been throwing spoons off walnut break wall also. Seen a few chromes break the water but I haven't gotten a hit yet. There is also a good amount of bait running up and down the wall.


----------



## bubbster

I'm Gonna get me one of those rare earth, powerful magnets! Gonna slay them Steelheads!!!!


----------

